# How easy is it to break a carbon fibre bow.



## Jaws

I am going to buy a carbon fibre violin bow to go with my new "playing outside" Chinese violin. This violin will also go to places that would worry me if I took my 1850 German violin there. 

How easy would it be for someone to break my carbon fibre bow?


----------



## ptr

No harder then it is breaking a wooden bow!

Do You expect it to be used for other things then what its is purposed for?

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> No harder then it is breaking a wooden bow!
> 
> Do You expect it to be used for other things then what its is purposed for?
> 
> /ptr


Hah! _Jaws_ may expect to draw criticism for his playing - perhaps emphatic criticism.


----------



## schuberkovich

Carbon fibre bows are lighter but breaking isn't really something to consider since wooden bows rarely snap either.


----------



## Jaws

schuberkovich said:


> Carbon fibre bows are lighter but breaking isn't really something to consider since wooden bows rarely snap either.


Depends who has got it in their hand and what they are using it for.


----------



## senza sordino

I tried a carbon fibre bow today. I wasn't impressed, it wasn't any lighter. It wasn't anything special. It didn't sound any different. I didn't try to break it. I don't think I could break any bow playing it. Perhaps if I sat on it.


----------

